# what machine for up to £400?



## neal666 (Feb 11, 2012)

as above any help?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Rancilio silvia on that budget


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

seeq said:


> Rancilio silvia on that budget


+1


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Presuming you've already got a grinder?

Silvia or Ascaso Duo


----------



## neal666 (Feb 11, 2012)

i cant find a Ascaso Duo for that price?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

neal666 said:


> i cant find a Ascaso Duo for that price?


Sorry I meant the Ascaso steel Uno @ £450

http://www.wheesh.com/product/760/uno5uk/ascaso-steel-uno-versatile-espresso-coffee-machine.html


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Sorry I meant the Ascaso steel Uno @ £450


You remind me of my fiancé, give her a budget and she always tries to squeeze over it


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

2 classics?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Classic gets my vote and you'll have 200 left over for a decent grinder and you'll be set for a long time.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

If it's £400 for grinder & espresso machine, then classic is the only way to go. @ £400 (£420) for just an espresso machine, you can get a Rancilio Silvia. It has a bigger boiler & looks nicer & you won't need to replace the wand & basket to have a proper machine but it's over twice the price of the classic and I struggle to see how it's that much better. For £525 (from myespresso), if you're budget's flexible, you can get a Fracino Piccino which is a definite step up (2 boilers), made in the UK, excellent customer service. If you make lots of milk drinks, twin boilers are really nice; if you only make espressos, it's unnecessary. Also be aware of all the accessories you possibly need to budget for - tamper, steaming jugs, etc etc etc.


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Little bit more and go for an Oscar. Would be my choice!

http://shop.lagondola.it/product.php?pid=534&nav=mn


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Check this machine out.

http://shop.lagondola.it/product.php?pid=742&nav=mn

Is that like a cheap version of an e61 group head?


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Check this machine out.
> 
> http://shop.lagondola.it/product.php?pid=742&nav=mn
> 
> Is that like a cheap version of an e61 group head?


No, but it's similar, Bezera make their own equality satisfactory groups.


----------

